# McTimoney?



## Tiffany (26 June 2008)

Anyone ever used a McTimoney therapist/practioner? If so, I'd be interested in your opinions. There's one coming to the yard next week and although my girl seems fine I'm wondering whether to get her checked out. I would normally have her checked by a physio although thinking I might try McTimoney this time instead.

Would really appreciate you sharing your experiences good, bad or indifferent. 
Thanks


----------



## Mosh (26 June 2008)

One of my lectures at college is Mctimoney and she does a very good job. Shes sorted out quite a few of my friends horses and their dogs too.
Shes due to come out to my boy in a couple of weeks to sort him out, and she also works with a phyiso who regularly treats my boy and they work well together.
Even if your mare seems fine, perhaps get her to have a look, even if she is fine (i'm not saying that she isn't!) its peace of mind at the end.
Its interesting to watch and i've learnt an awful lot with her and shes very easy to get on with.
Shes very quiet and good with the animals and shes a good laugh too.
Her names Kate Lord and I imagine she would probably come to you, depending on what part of Derbyshire you're in


----------



## Ravenwood (26 June 2008)

I had one out recently for my mare and I was very impressed (although I was sceptical to start with having watched one do one of the polo ponies before but this girl was highly recommended) and you could tell from my horses facial expressions when she hit the bad spots.  She found a misaligned neck, back and knotted muscles in her neck and loins (probably resulting from recent trailer incident where she went down). I have now done two weeks of carrot stretches and there is definitely an improvement although I have yet to put her to any serious work.


----------



## air78 (26 June 2008)

We have a local lady who is really good. The horses respond really well to the treatment and she's very good with them


----------



## RachelMcTimoney (26 June 2008)

Hi, definitely worth getting your horse checked if someone is coming. This will correct any small misalignments before they cause a problem/change in performance, or you may notice an improvement in the horses way of going, owners have said to me after their horse has just had a check-up with no signs of a problem 'it was like the hand brake had been taken off!' 

If you want any info about the technique have a look at my website, or please PM me i'm happy to help!


----------



## saskia295 (26 June 2008)

Sorry for a dim question coming... but could someone explain to me the difference between McTimmoney and physio?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you!


----------



## RuthP (26 June 2008)

I've had a *nearly* nasty experience with a McT- horsey could have ended up badly injured. I'm certain she was a one off BUT I am in the same area as you so PM me name if you want to check its not the same person!


----------



## louisevictoria (26 June 2008)

I normally get my girlie checked out every six months or so and the lady I have is very good at identifying and treating any hot spots, would definately recommend if they are coming to your yard anyway.


----------



## jumpthemoon (26 June 2008)

Another vote for Kate Lord here - she's worked miracles with my horse and I can't rate her enough! I always rave about McTimoney and I've had it on my own back with amazing results. It won't work for everything and some people are going to be better than others, but my experiences with it have been fantastic


----------



## GoJo (26 June 2008)

love my McTimoney lady- she's sorted out both my horses and my dog , have absolute faith in her and her abilities and although the horses are a bit tetchy when she starts they really relax into it after a few minutes. she did one session with my GSD and when she started he was swinging to the side when he ran and when she finished he was running straight.


----------



## jinxy (26 June 2008)

I use a Mctimony Practitioner and he is ace, my horse always moves alot freeer and he comes out to see him roughly every three months. 

Again like was said further up I don't know the difference between a physio and McTimoney if there is one. All my experiences have been very good


----------



## chestnut cob (26 June 2008)

Yes, last week.  I didn't want a chiro but I couldn't actually get a physio in Oxford at all (none of them bothered to return calls, were incredibly expensive....£60 treatment and more than £40 fuel!!!!!!!) and the chiro came recommended.  She treated my mare last week and WOW I can't believe the difference.  Amazing.  My girl did have some problems, which is why she needed to see someone, and I can't believe how different she feels.  She had a physio in Jan and she feels 100x better since the chiro than she did after the physio.

Really impressed and would definitely use her again.  My girl has a creaky knee and whereas the physio just pointed out her creaky knee, this chiro did lots of work on it and the mobility in it has really improved.


----------



## BigBird146 (26 June 2008)

Supposedly physio is for muscles and chiropracter is for adjustment in the joints/skeleton.
My personal experience is that I had umpteen physio appointment which gave temporary relief and were always followed by a 'so we'll see you again in X weeks' at £30 per half hour. I had one McTominey chiropractic appointment about 3 months ago now (she said not to make another app't, just see how I go on) and I am totally sorted! Best £40 I've ever spent!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




My family and my horse have also had the same lady (we just give her block bookings now!). She also combines the McTimoney with sports massage and other things and has quite a holisitic approach (unlike the physios I've seen who think they are gods and every other therapist is cr*p! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Clarew22 (26 June 2008)

I was also considering getting a McTimoney person out to check my boy, so interesting to hear so much positive feedback.  Any recommendations for someone who covers Berks area?


----------



## ladyt25 (26 June 2008)

My horse has had treatment from a McTimoney guy several times now. I definitely notice an improvement in his way of going, at one point he had injured his back (silly horse decided to try get under sight wire having knocked two rails off to get into stable yard!), he was not himself at all, barely wanted to move. Had him treated and he was back to normal again. I would recommend it everytime. I actually think my horses whole way of going has improved, and has given me back confidence in him and our jumping is back on track as a result.

Don't know the real diff between them and a physio but have had both and although the physio did a great deep massage, it only relived the problem but didn't get down to the route cause of it.


----------



## DaisyMae (26 June 2008)

I totally recommend them. My mare had a bad back due to a tilting back saddle, she was very sore 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 In only one visit the therapist sorted out the problem and gave me some exercises to continue with and back is now fine. She needed quite a bit of aligning through her back which had nothing to do with the saddle, it had probally been that way for a very long time and i was totally unaware of any problem so i'm so glad i used her. She did a full sports massage at the same time and all for £40! going to have her back in a few weeks to double check everythings ok now and then i'll use her once or twice a year after that, i think any horse would benefit even if their not showing signs of any problems.


----------



## RachelB (26 June 2008)

I think I'm right in saying that they just use different "manipulation" techniques....?
I have a McTimoney practitioner coming to see Maiden tomorrow, my friend has recommended her and seeing as she is having her horse seen to and Maiden has never been seen by anyone other than my vet, I thought it would be interesting to see what the McTimoney lady thought of her (Maiden has been off work for over a year now so is bound to be stiff!)
I usually have a local physiotherapist (I *think* she's a physio rather than a chiropractor...) who is just fab, the horses love her and she's really knowledgable. She was recommended to me by my boss, but my YO recommended someone else for me to try while my usual lady was on holiday; I really didn't like her and nor did my pony. So I think recommendations go a long way as long as you actually get on with the person and their techniques yourself.
I am looking forward to seeing what the McTimoney lady thinks of my horse - I'm in two minds whether or not to trot her up for her and see if she notices Maiden is lame without me telling her (if she does, great then I trust her. If not I may refuse to let her treat her - is that mean?!)


----------



## Tiffany (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry for a dim question coming... but could someone explain to me the difference between McTimmoney and physio?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you! 

[/ QUOTE ]

You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Tiffany (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I normally get my girlie checked out every six months or so and the lady I have is very good at identifying and treating any hot spots, would definately recommend if they are coming to your yard anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I do Reiki and I can identify hot spots if there are any and have had sucess treating horses with problems so if McTimoney is the same as Reiki there's no point getting a McTimoney. I thought McTimoney was more sports massage related but I'm not really sure?


----------



## RachelB (26 June 2008)

http://www.natural-animal-health.co.uk/index.htm
Brill website for explaining alternative therapy stuff


----------



## NewHeights_SJ (26 June 2008)

(Excuse the quick reply but im about to eat dinner)

[ QUOTE ]
I thought McTimoney was more sports massage related but I'm not really sure? 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, as BigBird146 said, Mctimoney is a form of Chriopractic which, simply put is the treatment and prevention of mechanical disorders of the musculoskeletal system of the horse. In other words we work on the skeletal system which can effect the muscles/ligaments etc. We also do some soft tissue work, including ligament relese and massage (although we are not trained as in depth as a phsyio or massage therapist in this area). 

To the OP, i would highly recommend any form of McTimoney treatment, but as with all therapies there will be some practitioners that are not as good as others - I would say go by recommendation. I would be interested to hear how you and your horse get on!!

N xx


----------



## Tiffany (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.natural-animal-health.co.uk/index.htm
Brill website for explaining alternative therapy stuff 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Cheers I'll have a look


----------



## case895 (27 June 2008)

My horse has McTimoney, and probably from the person you are going to have!


----------

